# road schooling and the like



## TravlinGreaser (Dec 28, 2012)

this is for you travelers with children http://www.familiesontheroad.com/ I shared it in the chat and it got some good feedback, so I'll share it with you. tips on homeschooling your children on the road among other things


----------



## urchin (Dec 28, 2012)

Cool idea and good for families I guess, but not my thing if I had kids.


----------

